# WWBT Richmond (NBC12) Has HD Local News!



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Finally a station in the Richmond DMA is broadcasting local news in HD. Looks sharp to. Now to get HD-LIL hopefully with D11


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats with the new local HD channel.  
The Nashville area has had one local affiliate ( CBS ) in HD for some time now.It looks very good too.
The local PBS affiliate is available in HD,but only via OTA at this time.Perhaps that will change when D11 lights up.  
Now,if the local ABC,NBC and FOX affiliates will ever follow suit....


----------

